# Looking for a volunteer in upstate NY (Rochester) area



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 5, 2008)

We are looking for some help from a CBJ or seasoned competitor, to run the judging for a non-sanctioned rib cook-off in the Rochester area at the end of August.  PM me if you are interested and / or want more details. Thanks…


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2008)

when is the cook off...hell i might want to compete


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jun 5, 2008)

You better!  We are very prelimiary but it looks like Saturday Aug 30th.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Will the snow be gone?


----------

